# Winners, winners and more winners!



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Dec 9, 2019)

Mr. X...

Is on fire to start the month of December going 7-3 (70%) +46, including 2-0 in the NFL this week cashing in underdogs Chicago Bears (2.38) and Kansas City Chiefs (2.47).

After showing a profit in both of his first two months on our website will December be one of those 70% months that he his famous for? Only time will tell!

He only has 28 of 60 possible members, so there is still availability for those looking for a solid long term source that rarely has a losing month with only 2 losing months in 50 months.


Dogs Of The Day...

Is now available on our website! They finished today verifying 30 days of plays going 75-75 (50%) +233, odds average 2.315.

Dime players would have made a $23,300 profit in 30 days and nickel players would have made a $11,650 profit, even a smaller $250 player would have made a solid $5,825 profit.

For now we will make 30 memberships available and see how odds move, like always available on a first come first serve basis. If you have access to top soccer leagues and are looking to make many units of profit per month then this service is for you.


Big Dime Group...

Is an older service catering bigger bettors. We made another 10 memberships available, but after a few weeks of verifying and giving our members of longer date first shot at the available memberships this service quickly became unavailable once again.

If you are interested in this service contact us to join the waiting list.


COMP PLAY from DOGS OF THE DAY: Argentina, Superliga, Argentina Juniors (2.34)


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey There!

How did you do this week heading into the weekend?

Dogs Of The Day went 9-7, +60, meaning dime players made $6,000, nickel players made $3,000 and even smaller $250 players made $1500 in just 5 days!

Congrats to those that did join Dogs Of The Day, great start and more winners on the way!

Dogs Of The Day is 84-82, +293 overall, meaning dime players made $29,300, nickel players made $14,650 and even smaller $250 players made $7,325 in just 35 days!

Join Dogs Of The Day now and cash in BIG this weekend!

If you are not ready to join, follow Dogs Of The Day at www.goat.vegas/dogs-of-the-day.

www.GOAT.vegas


----------

